

Ask HN: The dawn of a new monetary system.. or just a hoax? - losecontrol

http://www.recipco.com/<p>I came across this website while mistyping a research. Recipco aims to provide a new non-monetary trade system. And they seem to have quite a lot of resources and people behind this, from what James Fierro says in his last newsletter post from April 2012.<p>And here come they great big BUTs:<p>- Google search results for Recipco: 4,520
- Google News search results for Recipco: 0
- The website and their pitch seems like it was made in the early 2000s
- Businessweek profile (http://investing.businessweek.com/research/stocks/private/board.asp?privcapId=7284104)
All recipco board members who actually are from Recipco have 43 relationships, which is the number of board members. I usually don't go into pseudo-paranoid mode but I'll allow it just this once.<p>Call me crazy but such a disruptive idea which is said to have interacted with over 200 multinational corporations should at least come up in a few random newspapers. This is just from a quick research I did,I find the idea interesting but something seems out of place.<p>Any thoughts?
======
stevievee
For me, the website does a terrible job of intuitively explaining the
proposition. Not sure I understand it entirely, but an exchange for under-
utilized capacity is not a replacement for the current monetary system.

